# GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod//UPDATE13.07.2011



## GTA 3 (12. Juli 2011)

*GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod//UPDATE13.07.2011*

So wie mittlerweile viele von euch bemerkt haben, kommt die Modifikation ICEnhancer nicht mehr aus den Schlagzeilen. Bald erscheint die Version 1.2.5, und es gibt einige Neuigkeiten mehr!!! 
Wie ich so grad eben erfahren habe, hat sich der Publisher Rockstar Games beim Gründer von ICEnhancer, bekannt unter dem Nickname "Iceglace" gemeldet! Was genau, da vor sich ging, kann ich nicht sagen, aber es war ein positives Gespräch laut seiner Aussage. Diese Nachrichten waren auf seiner Facebookseite nachzu lesen aber die wurden mittlweile wieder gelöscht.

Jetzt zum ICEnhancer: 

Er kündigte für 4 min an das in ein paar Stunden ein Releasevideo zur Version 1.2.5 veröffentlichen wird, außerdem stellte er den Changelog Online!! 


> Zitat:
> *iCEnhancer 1.25 Release Video : in few hours I guess. The time to render the video + montage...*


Und hier der Changelog:



> *iCEnhancer 1.25 content :
> - 3 Depth of Field (Dynamic (Default);Subtle;Subtle HQ)
> - 2 Light effects (Lens Flare 3.0 (Default); Light Shafts (Beta))
> - EFLC / 1070 Version with limited effects
> ...


Außerdem arbeitet er grad mit einigen anderen bekannten Personen aus Scene an der Modifikation GTA IV Texture Overhaul!!
In dieser Modifikation, werden komplette Texturen rund um erneuert, wer denkt das es bloß wieder einen Straßentexturmodifikation wird, der irrt sich!
Zur Zeit bekannt ist, das die Texturen von den Passanten, den Straßen,Bäume,Gebäuden und Brücken erneuert werden und noch einiges mehr.
In diesem Thread, könnt ihr weiter lesen, außerdem gibt es dort mittlerweile auf jeder Seite, viele neue Bilder.

Gott verdammt, ICEnhancer gemixxt mit GTA IV Texture Overhaul =  

GTA IV Texture Overhaul-Thread
Seine Facebookseite, wo die Ankündigungen drin stehen!

So der Download ist gleich verfügbar hier der Link! Die Modifikation soll um die ~ 100 MB groß sein! 
ICEnhancer 1.2.5 DOWNLOAD!
Hier mal eine Config von H1Vltg3, die das Bild ein bischen dunkler macht und mehr Kontrast reinbringt!


----------



## zweilinkehaende (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod ist unterwegs!*

Wahrscheinlich engagiert Rockstar den Entwickler noch
Ich frag mich wie Viele von den Leuten aus Spaß modden 
und wieviele bei den Spieleentwicklern auffallen wollen


----------



## Anchorage (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod ist unterwegs!*

Oh man ein GTA 5 mit Megaheftigen Texturen und Effekten das währe der Komplete Burner vllt werden diese Leute Angestellt.


----------



## Superwip (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod ist unterwegs!*

Sehr gut, Rockstar scheint sich laaangsam wieder mit der Modding Community zu versöhnen...


----------



## mrnils253 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod ist unterwegs!*

Und so ein Textur pack nochmal stark optimieren das wäre gut


----------



## Legacyy (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod ist unterwegs!*

das ist doch mal ne geile sache^^
dann geht meiner gtx580 aber auch bald die puste aus 

€dit:
Verspätet sich noch ein bisschen, die Meldung kam so um 3:30 auf Facebook:
*"Found  a nice bug, Sorry have to delay the release for few hours at least. The  game is being all colorful with a black sky and no more textures  "*


----------



## AMD (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod ist unterwegs!*



zweilinkehaende schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie Viele von den Leuten aus Spaß modden
> und wieviele bei den Spieleentwicklern auffallen wollen


Die "guten" modden eig. alle aus spaß ^^



Anchorage schrieb:


> Oh man ein GTA 5 mit Megaheftigen Texturen und Effekten das währe der Komplete Burner vllt werden diese Leute Angestellt.


 R* stellt in der Regel keine Modder ein und das wird sich wohl auch nicht ändern.



Superwip schrieb:


> Sehr gut, Rockstar scheint sich laaangsam wieder mit der Modding Community zu versöhnen...


Jap, laaaaaaaaaaaaangsam  Aber mit GTA IV hat man den Moddern ehrlich gesagt schon erstmal einen Knüppel vor die Beine geworfen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod ist unterwegs!*

Jetzt müsste man nur noch online spielen können mit dem Mod 

HAbe es mal eben getestet und es sieht echt geil aus  Aber da die online Funktion weg ist wer ich es nochmal ohne Mod installieren da ich es am meisten online spiele!


----------



## gamestoplay (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod ist unterwegs!*

Video zur v1.25 ist online YouTube - ‪iCEnhancer 1.25 - Final version‬‏


----------



## bambus_checker (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod ist unterwegs!*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste man nur noch online spielen können mit dem Mod
> 
> Aber da die online Funktion weg ist wer ich es nochmal ohne Mod installieren da ich es am meisten online spiele!


 


Klar kannst damit online spielen, wenn du nur das normale GTA4 hast brauchst evtl. Filecheckfix und bei EFLC gehts standardmäßig.

ich spiel auch mit Grafikmods und dem SimpleNativeTrainer (unendlich viel Spaß online) im Multiplayer.

GTA4 macht online wirklich sehr lange sehr viel Spaß.

ICEnhancer ist ok, allerdings teilweise viel zu hell und grell, Augenkrebsgefahr.

Da es viele gute GTA4 Mods gibt finde ich jetzt nicht, dass man gerade den einen so herausheben müsste.


----------



## GTA 3 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod ist unterwegs!*

Das ist mit Abstand der beste Grafikmod bisher, wenn dir die Grafik nicht gefällt kannst du ganz leicht die Ini verändern bzw. nach deinen eigenen Vorstellungen anpassen, und hast dann am Ende eine andere Grafik, je nach Einstellung halt!


----------



## bambus_checker (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod ist unterwegs!*

@ GTA 3:

Bekomm ich dann auch eine News hier?

Wohl kaum.

Es gibt viele modifzierte ENBs die mindestens genauso gut aussehen.


----------



## GTA 3 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod ist unterwegs!*

Wieso solltest du ? Hier ging es ja nicht nur um die Modifikation, wenn du diesen Thread genau durchgelesen hättest würdest du das jetzt wissen!! Ach ja die neue Version ist zum Download in der nächsten Zeit verfügbar! 
Einen Link gibt es schon ! ICEnhancer 1.25 DOWNLOAD!


----------



## bambus_checker (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod//UPDATE13.07.2011*

Boa, grad die 1.2.5 Final ausprobiert, einfach nur grottenhässlich, wie kann man so einen Müll nur so hypen?

Erstmal ziehts die FPS von 40-60 auf 10, dann eine Beleuchtung unter aller sau, nachts voll der gelbstich, mittags alles extrem überbelichtet, die Straßen sind eigl. nur weiß, alles sehr farblos, Vignetting... igitt... und für den Müll hat Rockstar Kontakt mit dem aufgenommen? Na da wundert mich garnichts mehr... 

Da ist VisualIV und RealizmIV um WELTEN überlegen!

Und pcgh spricht von "GTA 5 Grafik" - lol

ENB war ja schon immer ziemlich mies, frisst Leistung wie sau und macht alles einfach viel zu überbelichtet, aber der Junge hier treibts echt auf die Spitze.


Schau euch mal diesen Screenshot an, alles viel zu weiß und farblos, ekelhaft:

http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/667x375/2011/07/gta_4_icenhancer_1_2_5_004.jpg

Hoffentlich wird diesem Scheiß nicht noch weitere News gewidmet - macht lieber mal was zu den wirklich guten Mods, die werden immer ignoriert 

Vielleicht hat er ja auch eine Augenkrankheit und kennt Städte nicht anders? ...

Und wegen so einen schlechten Mod macht der so ein Wind (und die Computerseiten ziehen mit) 

Edit: Grad mal andere Foren gecheckt, ziemlich einstimmige Meinungen zu dem Mod, ich darf zitieren:

"Grässlich, wer veröffentlicht sowas?"

"Das gute GTA4 völlig verhunzt!"

"Also ich seh das auch so wie bambus_checker. Diese Versionen sind  einfach viel (!!!) zu grell an einigen stellen und da gibts weit aus  schlimmere Stellen als sein Beispielpic."


----------



## Crytek09 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod//UPDATE13.07.2011*

naja hab auch mal getestet der 1.2.5er is wirklich nich sp pralle aber den 1.2 er find ich echt klasse am besten macht man sich selber so wie man es haben will per ini frohes modden noch !


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod//UPDATE13.07.2011*



bambus_checker schrieb:


>


 Bloß weil es dir nicht passt, ist es nicht gleich die schlechteste Modifikation. Veränder doch einfach mal die Ini... 
Außerdem sagen die Bewertungen dazu was völlig anderes, von daher... Und nun bitte beim Thema bleiben, falls du noch weiter darüber schreiben möchtest dann per PN an mich.


----------



## AMD (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod//UPDATE13.07.2011*

Also ich seh das auch so wie bambus_checker. Diese Versionen sind einfach viel (!!!) zu grell an einigen stellen und da gibts weit aus schlimmere Stellen als sein Beispielpic.

Und GTA3, klar kann ich die Ini anpassen aber es ist wohl kaum Sinn einer Modifikation wenn ich die erst noch überarbeiten muss nach einem DL. Also dieser Mod hat definitiv noch einiges an Luft nach oben...


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod//UPDATE13.07.2011*

so viel tolle mods und ich brauch die gar net testen. bei mir kackt gta IV immer nach 5min - 60min ab... hab bis heute net rausgefunden warum...


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod//UPDATE13.07.2011*



AMD schrieb:


> Also ich seh das auch so wie bambus_checker. Diese Versionen sind einfach viel (!!!) zu grell an einigen stellen und da gibts weit aus schlimmere Stellen als sein Beispielpic.
> 
> Und GTA3, klar kann ich die Ini anpassen aber es ist wohl kaum Sinn einer Modifikation wenn ich die erst noch überarbeiten muss nach einem DL. Also dieser Mod hat definitiv noch einiges an Luft nach oben...


 Aha und was soll daran so schlimm sein ? Das ist eine Arbeit von 10 Sec.... 
Hier ist außerdem eine Hilfestellung für die Leute die Probleme mit dem Weißstrich haben!


----------



## Robonator (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod//UPDATE13.07.2011*

Der "checker" hat genau das selbe schon in einen anderen Thread geschrieben und ich antworte hier nochmal:  Wie wäre es denn mal mit Gamma runterschrauben? Oder selber mal n bissel an der Helligkeit herumschrauben?


----------



## bambus_checker (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod//UPDATE13.07.2011*

@GTA 3:

Das ist aber kein "Problem", das ist von dem Eismann so gewollt!

Schau dir SEINE Screenshots an!

http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/667x375/2011/07/icenhancer_weiss_gta_5.jpg

http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/667x375/2011/07/gta_4_icenhancer_1_2_5_004.jpg

Und jetzt sagt mir nicht dass (vorallem das letzte Bild) eine realistische / schöne Beleuchtung ist!!!
Dazu kommt noch nachts der massive Gelbstich.

Jetzt von Hand dem seine Fehler auszubügeln und irgendwelchen .inis rumzuspielen kann ja wohl nicht sein Ernst sein, dann nimmt man lieber gleich einen Mod der es vanilla schon richtig hinbekommt, ohne so eine Augenkrebs Beleuchtung.

Der hat nur die eh schon mäßige ENB-Grundlage genommen und Sonnenintensität und Helligkeit an den Anschlag gestellt, viel mehr macht die Mod nicht.

Er hätte wenigstens die aktuellste ENB nehmen können aber nein, da nimmt er gerade die wo die nvidia Karten abrauchen können


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod//UPDATE13.07.2011*



bambus_checker schrieb:


> @GTA 3:
> 
> Das ist aber kein "Problem", das ist von dem Eismann so gewollt!
> 
> ...


Ich weiß nicht wieso du es so übertreibst ! Bisher ist keine Grafikkarte davon zu schaden gekommen, mit den ICEnhancer zweitens ist es traurig das du das nicht ändern möchtest weil du einfach dazu keine Lust hast. Das dauert doch keine 10 sec Mensch!  
Außerdem hat er einen Link auf seiner Pinnwand mit neue Settings die aber von 
*H1Vltg3 erstellt wurden. 
*

*Auch wenn es dir nicht passt aber ich finde das ist der beste Mod bisher! Es gibt nirgends realistischere Beleuchtungen! Und das nächste mal bitte ne PN an mich, das ist hier ein News-thread und kein Thread wo rumgestritten wird, welcher Mod der bessere ist! 


*


----------



## bambus_checker (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod//UPDATE13.07.2011*

Trotzdem hab ich keine Lust dem sein Mod zu korrigieren, nur weil er unfähig ist es gleich gescheit zu releasen.

"Es gibt nirgends realistischere Beleuchtungen!"

Die Screenshots oben haben 0,0 mit Realismus zu tun.

Wenn ich mich so umschau sind eigl. alle der gleichen Meinung.


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod//UPDATE13.07.2011*

Wenn 2 Personen für dich alle Leute sind... Ich hab dich jetzt mal gemeldet, mir reichts langsam! Entweder können wir per PN weiter reden oder gar nicht! Und das du hier deine Meinung als "DIE" Meinung preisgeben willst, ist ja wohl die Krönung...Ich hab dir vorgeschlagen, per PN weiter zu machen, aber das ignorierst du einfach, und trollst hier weiter!


----------



## bambus_checker (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod//UPDATE13.07.2011*

Merkst du nicht dass du mit deiner Meinung alleine da stehst? 



AMD schrieb:


> Also ich seh das auch so wie bambus_checker. Diese  Versionen sind einfach viel (!!!) zu grell an einigen stellen und da  gibts weit aus schlimmere Stellen als sein Beispielpic.
> 
> Und GTA3, klar kann ich die Ini anpassen aber es ist wohl kaum Sinn  einer Modifikation wenn ich die erst noch überarbeiten muss nach einem  DL. Also dieser Mod hat definitiv noch einiges an Luft nach  oben...


----------



## Legacyy (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GTA IV Neuigkeiten zum ICEnhancergründer und ein neuer Texturmod//UPDATE13.07.2011*

@bambus_checker

mach mal halblang  
Die Beleuchtung ist doch schön, passt gut zum sonnigen, grellen Wetter im Freien... 
Keine einzige Mod ist perfekt, man bastelt an JEDER noch mal selbst rum, bis es einem gefällt..

Ach übrigens, besonders der erst Screen den du gepostet hat, besitzt eine nahezu perfekte Beleuchtug^^


----------

